# LTC hot weather question



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

Now that it has reached in Texas as Eugene Morris said in Biloxi Blues "Man it's hot. It's like Africa hot. Tarzan couldn't take this kind of hot"
Do you carry less often, the same or switch to a smaller carry gun? 
What are some of the best ways you've found to carry in hot weather?
I find myself switching from my usual M&P Shield in a belt holster to a snub nose in my pocket. I don't feel any less protected but have given up round count for comfort.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's amazing what you have cover outside the waste band with a fishing shirt.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

A G26 or G19 can be easily carried IWB in shorts and a long tee shirt or fishing shirt with a good holster and belt. Comp-Tec makes a good straight kydex holster (Infidel), not sticky or hot and easy on/off if needed. Stick a big 17 round extra mag in a pocket and roll with it. Also, try the aluminum casing ammo, really light and does make a difference when in shorts/carrying light.

Pocket carry works also but the extra round count is preferable. 

Bottom line is the one that you WILL carry is the one that you need. Not having it when it is needed does zero good.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hot cold, rain or shine I have found I can carry my S&W 642 without issue. Yes, I give up round count but like you said I still feel adequately protected. The key for me is I'm able to carry it year round and in pretty much any clothing choice. 

If I really felt so inclined, I could throw some extra rounds in my pocket I guess. I'm a firm believer that 5 rounds will be enough to get me out of a situation, I'm not looking to have a gun battle. 98% of the time, after that first round, everyone is looking for a way out of the situation. The other 2% I should still be covered with 3-4 more rounds.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Just don't take dancing lessons from FBI...


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

Im like you Case4556 I can always carry my 637 but I do carry a speed strip in my other pocket. Not sure how fast I can reload if I have to but at least I have it.

R_B II your right what ever you carry is better than the one you left at home. I have been using leather OWB I will look in to some of the OWB kydex holsters.
At this time there is not enough room inside my pants for a gun and me.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I carry an XDS with a t shirt all the time with an IWB holster.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I donâ€™t tend to change. IWB just put on shorts and an untucked shirt. 

Poured an a/c pad Saturday in the thick of it IWB all day, I just make sure to take my pistol out of the holster when I get inside so it is not sitting on wet leather.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I still carry my Ruger LCP a lot. It is so easy to conceal there isn't much thought about it. Sometimes straight into the waistband and sometimes in a DeSantis IWB holster. I wear the same type of clothes all year so not much changing up for me.


----------



## mlg1998 (Feb 1, 2017)

RB II said:


> A G26 or G19 can be easily carried IWB in shorts and a long tee shirt or fishing shirt with a good holster and belt. Comp-Tec makes a good straight kydex holster (Infidel), not sticky or hot and easy on/off if needed. Stick a big 17 round extra mag in a pocket and roll with it. Also, try the aluminum casing ammo, really light and does make a difference when in shorts/carrying light.
> 
> Pocket carry works also but the extra round count is preferable.
> 
> Bottom line is the one that you WILL carry is the one that you need. Not having it when it is needed does zero good.


They make aluminum cased self defense rounds?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

mlg1998 said:


> They make aluminum cased self defense rounds?


Didnâ€™t say self defense rounds. All of them poke holes that leak out blood. Itâ€™s all about the hits.


----------



## mlg1998 (Feb 1, 2017)

RB II said:


> Didnâ€™t say self defense rounds. All of them poke holes that leak out blood. Itâ€™s all about the hits.


Wrong. Self defense rounds are designed to expand, doing more damage. FMJ will over penetrate and you're responsible for whatever is hits on the other side. It's all about stopping the threat, not what's behind it.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I tend to use the smaller pistols in the summer. I use the LCP, Slim, and solo more than a full size 1911 or xd's.


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

> *RB II *
> Didnâ€™t say self defense rounds. All of them poke holes that leak out blood. Itâ€™s all about the hits.





mlg1998 said:


> Wrong. Self defense rounds are designed to expand, doing more damage. FMJ will over penetrate and you're responsible for whatever is hits on the other side. It's all about stopping the threat, not what's behind it.


1. Unless your physics works different than the rest of the world's his statement is correct. *Any* bullet that pokes a hole will cause blood to leak out. He didn't say they were defense rounds but you ignored this and proceeded to tell him how wrong he was about them being defensive ammo anyway.

2. This thread is about Hot weather carry not the effectiveness of different ammo. RB II was talking about there being a lighter ammo available if you wanted it. His comment pertained to this thread your's did not.

3. Since this appears to be your first couple of post to any thread on this board you might want to be a little more friendly when making post and not so sophomoric.

4. If you have something to add to this thread that actually pertains to Hot Weather Carry then please do so. If yo want to discuss different types of ammo then by all means start your own thread.


----------



## mlg1998 (Feb 1, 2017)

ockhamsrazor said:


> 1. Unless your physics works different than the rest of the world's his statement is correct. *Any* bullet that pokes a hole will cause blood to leak out. He didn't say they were defense rounds but you ignored this and proceeded to tell him how wrong he was about them being defensive ammo anyway.
> 
> 2. This thread is about Hot weather carry not the effectiveness of different ammo. RB II was talking about there being a lighter ammo available if you wanted it. His comment pertained to this thread your's did not.
> 
> ...


Correct, *Any* bullet will make a hole. I'm guessing you don't know the difference either. I just didn't want someone to take this bad advise and put aluminum target ammo in their ccw to save a few grams. A FMJ can travel through a person, through a wall, and into whoever is on the other side. Would you rather I said nothing and potentially let someone who doesn't know any better actually follow his suggestion and hope the worst possible scenario doesn't happen?

These may be my first few posts here, but I'm not to this forum or forums in general. Nothing sophomoric about what I said, but guess I needed to be a little more sensitive about the way I worded things.

But to stay on topic, I either carry an XDs in a Crossbreed IWB or a VP9 in a Crossbreed IWB and OWB. Don't even notice they're there unless I purposely feel for them. Just bought a kydex Bravo Concealment OWB to try.


----------



## ockhamsrazor (Feb 8, 2010)

mlg1998 said:


> Correct, *Any* bullet will make a hole. I'm guessing you don't know the difference either. I just didn't want someone to take this bad advise and put aluminum target ammo in their ccw to save a few grams. A FMJ can travel through a person, through a wall, and into whoever is on the other side. Would you rather I said nothing and potentially let someone who doesn't know any better actually follow his suggestion and hope the worst possible scenario doesn't happen?
> 
> These may be my first few posts here, but I'm not to this forum or forums in general. Nothing sophomoric about what I said, but guess I needed to be a little more sensitive about the way I worded things.
> 
> But to stay on topic, I either carry an XDs in a Crossbreed IWB or a VP9 in a Crossbreed IWB and OWB. Don't even notice they're there unless I purposely feel for them. Just bought a kydex Bravo Concealment OWB to try.


Im well aware of the differences in FMJ and Defense ammo. And what part about it not being defense ammo did you misunderstand. I am never impressed by people who assume things not in evidence. You seem to think your the only intelligent person here and feel the need to show everyone how dumb you think they are. We could continue this back and forth but Im not going to. 
Thank you for your comments on the holsters you have. Learning what people use for everyday carry and how well they work is useful information(an on topic)


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

I really like carrying with an OWB holster in the summer if I can get away with it. This means I have to wear a bit larger shirt and keep it untucked. Been using a Bravo Concealment with a M&P Shield 9mm. I also have a Bravo Concealment for a 1911. Carried the 1911 for a few days and people couldn't see it. The Bravo Concealment holsters are pretty good at keeping tucked right up to your body.

The hybrid type IWB holsters just make me feel too sweaty. 

I have a kydex "We the People" holster that I think is supposed to be an appendix type. I use it in different positions. This one is ok in summer.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

mlg1998 said:


> Correct, *Any* bullet will make a hole. I'm guessing you don't know the difference either. I just didn't want someone to take this bad advise and put aluminum target ammo in their ccw to save a few grams. A FMJ can travel through a person, through a wall, and into whoever is on the other side. Would you rather I said nothing and potentially let someone who doesn't know any better actually follow his suggestion and hope the worst possible scenario doesn't happen?
> 
> These may be my first few posts here, but I'm not to this forum or forums in general. Nothing sophomoric about what I said, but guess I needed to be a little more sensitive about the way I worded things.
> 
> But to stay on topic, I either carry an XDs in a Crossbreed IWB or a VP9 in a Crossbreed IWB and OWB. Don't even notice they're there unless I purposely feel for them. Just bought a kydex Bravo Concealment OWB to try.


You really are a know it all arenâ€™t you. You pretend to know more about ammo than others here.

Just so you are informed, i completely understand all about the ammo i carry. I shoot LOTS of rounds of amm, on my own paper/Steel pistol/shotgun/rifle range (to 900yds) in lots of real life and tactical situations to better understand it. Furthermore, i shoot with and listen to people who, very likely, shoot multi fold amounts/types of ammo than all but a very very small number of people on this board. One guy shot over 5000 documented rounds through a Sig P238 before he decided he didnâ€™t like it. Same guy is also a certified Glock armorer and has DGâ€™d every rifle/pistol/shotgun class at Front Sight in Nevada. He is also my best friend and high school classmate, so yeah, we talk about stuff. BTW, he carries the FMJ alum casing ammo.

Next time you decide to question an opinion here, make sure you have listened and read some comments by that person. Real good chance, they have a lot of experience/knowledge on the issue.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My last comment on this thread. For the record, the mag in the pistol always has self defense ammo, the ammo in the big spare mag(s) have the alum cases. IMO, after the first mag the situation changes from self defense to a gun fight.


----------



## cajun3gunner (Mar 21, 2017)

I always carry the same pistol XDM 3.8SC hot or cold. Now if I'm in shorts that can't have a belt then it's my xds in a pocket holster


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Walther PPK .380 in the back pocket of my shorts with the shirt tail out works well until you have to sit down on something hard 


S&W Air Weight works great too.


The little .380 polymer pistols, Ruger, S&W, Taurus have a place too and they disappear in my front pocket.


TH


----------

